# A puppy can hold it's pee for how long?



## JoeRosco (Mar 22, 2009)

My pup is 9 weeks now she goes #2 outside but not #1. Now she has started missing the pad so I think I will get rid of the pad and see if she is just getting confused. But don't know if she physically able to wait for a walk. So I guess what I am asking is dose anyone know about how many times I should be prepared to take her out.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

a puppy cant hold it very long at all .... even at 9 weeks old ... 

take her out as much as you can and when she squats (as she is squating) tell her good girl in a 'happy tone' she will then begin to realize no peeing inside .... 

thats what i do with my pup .... 9 week old lab ... NIKA

do you have pics of your pup? would like to see them


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

Puppies vary greatly but the general rule of thumb is they can hold it two hours for every month of age plus 1. Your pup is 2 months so 2X2+1 = 5 hours. Again, this varies widely from pup to pup.


----------



## JoeRosco (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, I just have to get her out as much as I can. I should have some pics soon then I will put them up. But she is a nice looking mutt her mother was a lab/Shepherd and her father was husky/lab, Well that what the owner had said and they looked it even she looks it but I hear you never can tell. I have been reading about DNA test to see, they don't seem like a bad idea


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

When my pup was your pup's age I took him out every 1.5 - 2 hours, yes that means getting up all night long . I'm against pee pads ,I think it really sends the wrong message that its ok to go in the house. That's not something you want your pup to learn. 

Trainer - I havent heard of to many 2 month old puppies holding it for 5 hours . I always thought it was their age in months + 1 . 




JoeRosco said:


> My pup is 9 weeks now she goes #2 outside but not #1. Now she has started missing the pad so I think I will get rid of the pad and see if she is just getting confused. But don't know if she physically able to wait for a walk. So I guess what I am asking is dose anyone know about how many times I should be prepared to take her out.


----------



## niccru (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, I heard one hour for each month plus one. I take my eight week old border collie/aussie out out every three hours at night, and every two and a half during the day. 

Just like having a baby.


----------



## JoeRosco (Mar 22, 2009)

The funny thing is that see does sleep from about 11pm to 6:30AM with out going but in the daytime it seems like she is always peeing. But with your advise for the first few days I think I will take her out every one to two hours until bed time.


----------

